# Books and Hobbies



## TrevP

Just wondering if anyone wants to share their likes about books and hobbies...

While I don't find myself with a lot of time to read physical books I really enjoy audio books and I have a decent collection of them.

My interests range from biographies, history, documentaries, SciFi and other other esoteric stuff out of the normal realm.

Here are some of my favourite audiobooks that I highly recommend:

*The Great Bridge: The Epic Story of the Building of the Brooklyn Bridge*
http://www.audible.com/pd/History/The-Great-Bridge-Audiobook/B0080JBGZQ/
I've listened to this epic book no less than 5 times. If you love history and engineering in detail you MUST listen to this book!!

*The Martian*
http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/The-Martian-Audiobook/B00B5HZGUG
Seen the movie?? Read the book, it's way better. Science fact and a fun and witty story.

*11-22-63 A Novel by Stephen King*
http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/11-22-63-Audiobook/B005UR3VFO
What if you could back in time and prevent the assassination of JFK? Truly amazing read by Craig Wasson

*Full Dark No Stars by Stephen King*
http://www.audible.com/pd/Fiction/Full-Dark-No-Stars-Audiobook/B00487NTAO
4 short stories read by the amazing Craig Wasson and Jessica Hecht

*Elon Musk: Tesla SpaceX and the quest for a Fantastic Future*
http://www.audible.com/pd/Bios-Memoirs/Elon-Musk-Audiobook/B00UX8ODPM
Biography on Elon Musk. Lots of stuff in here about Elon. He's not perfect by any stretch

*Ken Burns: The War. An Intimate History 1941-1945*
http://www.audible.com/pd/History/The-War-Audiobook/B002V5J24C
Nobody tells history like Ken Burns. I recommend the documentary but this book version is fantastic too

*Band of Brothers: E Company 506th Regiment. 101st Airborne from Normandy to Hitler's Eagle's Nest*
http://www.audible.com/pd/History/Band-of-Brothers-Audiobook/B007IKV2P2
The amazing story of E Company in WWII.

That's about it for now, I might add more in the future depending on feedback. I have some more esoteric stuff but I don't want to turn anyone off at the moment. If you ask nicely I might share 

Hobbies for me include: woodworking, traveling, collecting LEGO Creator Modular Series


----------



## garsh

TrevP said:


> *The Martian*
> http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/The-Martian-Audiobook/B00B5HZGUG
> Seen the movie?? Read the book, it's way better. Science fact and a fun and witty story.


I read the book. One of the best jokes was a print joke, so you probably missed it if you listened to the audio book. This is one of my favorite all time stories. And I agree - much better than the movie, and I *loved* the movie. It's a very quick, easy read too.


> *Elon Musk: Tesla SpaceX and the quest for a Fantastic Future*
> http://www.audible.com/pd/Bios-Memoirs/Elon-Musk-Audiobook/B00UX8ODPM
> Biography on Elon Musk. Lots of stuff in here about Elon. He's not perfect by any stretch


I've read that book too. It was a pretty good read. I recommend it.


----------



## InElonWeTrust

TrevP said:


> Just wondering if anyone wants to share their likes about books and hobbies...
> 
> While I don't find myself with a lot of time to read physical books I really enjoy audio books and I have a decent collection of them.
> 
> My interests range from biographies, history, documentaries, SciFi and other other esoteric stuff out of the normal realm.
> 
> Here are some of my favourite audiobooks that I highly recommend:
> 
> *The Great Bridge: The Epic Story of the Building of the Brooklyn Bridge*
> http://www.audible.com/pd/History/The-Great-Bridge-Audiobook/B0080JBGZQ/
> I've listened to this epic book no less than 5 times. If you love history and engineering in detail you MUST listen to this book!!
> 
> *The Martian*
> http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/The-Martian-Audiobook/B00B5HZGUG
> Seen the movie?? Read the book, it's way better. Science fact and a fun and witty story.
> 
> *11-22-63 A Novel by Stephen King*
> http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/11-22-63-Audiobook/B005UR3VFO
> What if you could back in time and prevent the assassination of JFK? Truly amazing read by Craig Wasson
> 
> *Full Dark No Stars by Stephen King*
> http://www.audible.com/pd/Fiction/Full-Dark-No-Stars-Audiobook/B00487NTAO
> 4 short stories read by the amazing Craig Wasson and Jessica Hecht
> 
> *Elon Musk: Tesla SpaceX and the quest for a Fantastic Future*
> http://www.audible.com/pd/Bios-Memoirs/Elon-Musk-Audiobook/B00UX8ODPM
> Biography on Elon Musk. Lots of stuff in here about Elon. He's not perfect by any stretch
> 
> *Ken Burns: The War. An Intimate History 1941-1945*
> http://www.audible.com/pd/History/The-War-Audiobook/B002V5J24C
> Nobody tells history like Ken Burns. I recommend the documentary but this book version is fantastic too
> 
> *Band of Brothers: E Company 506th Regiment. 101st Airborne from Normandy to Hitler's Eagle's Nest*
> http://www.audible.com/pd/History/Band-of-Brothers-Audiobook/B007IKV2P2
> The amazing story of E Company in WWII.
> 
> That's about it for now, I might add more in the future depending on feedback. I have some more esoteric stuff but I don't want to turn anyone off at the moment. If you ask nicely I might share
> 
> Hobbies for me include: woodworking, traveling, collecting LEGO Creator Modular Series


Being you mentioned Band of Brothers which are all good by Stephen Ambrose, I'd strongly recommend "In Harm's Way" by Doug Stanton. I read this one twice and it was amazing. Happy reading....


----------



## MelindaV

Also more audiobooks while in the car than paper (or ebook) copies lately... but my favorites are mysteries in series, if it includes smart and/or kickass women it's an added plus  Authors include James Patterson, Victoria Thompson, Kathy Reichs, Lee Child, Charlaine Harris, Sue Grafton, Joanna Fluke, CJ Box, Mary Janice Davidson, TT Monday, Nevada Barr, Elizabeth Peters, Janet Evanovich, etc... some much light and funny while others are neither light or funny but still all good.

For hobbies - crafty things, mostly wooly fiber related. 
My newest hobby is I took a couple pottery classes a year or two ago and have gotten to the point where most of the coffee cups and bowls I use are ones I've made (and given away or donated a ton of ones I didn't like!).
As a side income that started as a hobby, I'm a knitwear designer. I have about 3 dozen patterns that are sold online to knitters around the world with sales padding my Model ☰ savings account a little every day  
To go with the knitting, I also have a spinning wheel and small weaving loom and sew on occasion. 
My mother was able to pick up anything and be good at it, at least while interested or until the next new thing to master came along. my Dad is a craftsman of his own sort - he has a custom cabinet business and has been restoring antique cars from the ground up since I was in middle school. Between the two of them, some amount of ability/interest rubbed off on me (not so much on my sister haha).

and following my favorite baseball team with some football and a little hockey to round out the year.


----------



## Michael Russo

Thanks, @TrevP , for this interesting diversion from our daily passionate exchange on Model ≡ and all things T≡SLA, as we wait for the next surprise big news out of Palo Alto!

As for me, I enjoy books on history (incl. factual or romanced versions), politics (incl. biographies) or (good) novels (e.g Patterson, Grisham, Clancy)...

As examples of the first category, I am a great fan of *Margaret George*'s historical novels (romanced yet very well documented & reasonably close to history), e.g.
*
A) The Autobiography of Henry VIII *
https://mobile.audible.com/pd/Ficti...III-Audiobook/B002V02P9Q/?ref=msw_pd_bsn_AN_1
*B) The Memoirs of Cleopatra*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0312187459/?tag=model3ownersc-20

Recommended reads (whether you like or support the person or not) in political biographies:

A) *Known and Unknown - A Memoir by Donald Rumsfeld*

B) *It worked for me: in life and leadership by Gen. Colin Powell*
https://play.google.com/store/books...O1&gclid=CJqa5t_VytECFSN3MgodGrkAYg&gclsrc=ds

C) *Dreams from my Father - Barack Obama*

D) *Living History* and *Hard Choices -* *Hillary Clinton*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1410471004/?tag=model3ownersc-20

or even E) *Going Rogue an American Life - Sarah Palin *... just so I don't get labelled as a 'liberal' 
https://mobile.audible.com/pd/Bios-...980&cvo_crid=167190413981&cvo_pid=41343718007



TrevP said:


> *11-22-63 A Novel by Stephen King*
> http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/11-22-63-Audiobook/B005UR3VFO
> What if you could back in time and prevent the assassination of JFK? Truly amazing read


I read this one too & found it to be one of the most riveting page turner ever!!

Finally I would be remiss if I would not mention (if you truly like to read... for hours) the entire series by *George C. Martin, A Song of Ice and Fire*, which inspired the one world renowned HBO series 'Game of Thrones', or GoT for the fans!! 5 books to-date, 2 or 3 to come in the next 5-10 years (by previous output standards... )
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_S...ved=0ahUKEwin0r3L0srRAhWJyoMKHZJ7CrIQ_B0IITAA

Hobbies, besides books & T≡SLA -)): movies, photography, writing poetry, bicycling & hiking, opera & classical music, traveling (have my bucket list for when I retire... )

There you go...


----------



## BigBri

Don't read as much as I should but do listen to audiobooks when we go on long roadtrips. Mostly memoirs from comedians as they're always entertaining. The only time I really read is when a new rock memoir comes out.

For hobbies I'm a learning guitarist. Played a bit over a year on and off but really committed early last year and have been playing daily every since. It's a huge challenge (especially as an adult, damn muscle memory is hard!) but its turned into a huge passion and the plus side is being a bit older I can afford to buy new guitars somewhat regularly to keep me motivated. Upto 12 right now.. need to sell a few!


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> Finally I would be remiss if I would not mention (if you truly like to read... for hours) the entire series by *George C. Martin, A Song of Ice and Fire*, which inspired the one world renowned HBO series 'Game of Thrones', or GoT for the fans!! 5 books to-date, 2 or 3 to come in the next 5-10 years (by previous output standards... )


After reading the Highlander series (which I really liked), I tried the GoT books. I think I got half way thru the second one and just couldn't get into the story.


----------



## Michael Russo

MelindaV said:


> After reading the Highlander series (which I really liked), I tried the GoT books. I think I got half way thru the second one and just couldn't get into the story.


I can understand it... it takes some persistency and makes little sense to take the time to read the 5,500 pages (up to now) if you did not get hooked by the second book... In all honesty I almost gave up during the fourth. To be noted for those who don't know that the GoT script on HBO deviated from the books quite substantially as of Season 3... (Awaiting Season 7 this year...)


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Highly recommend the "Outlander" series by Diana Gabaldon. STARZ has made a series based on the books. Requires patient reading and commitment (each book averages over 1000 pages and there are currently 8 books) but it is well worth it. Fantastic characters, great story line and lots of Scottish and American history from around the American Revolution.

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo

Dan Detweiler said:


> Highly recommend the "Outlander" series by Diana Gabaldon. (...) Requires patient reading and commitment (each book averages over 1000 pages and there are currently 8 books) but it is well worth it. (...) Dan


Great input, Dan! Sounds like excellent retirement reading... Can use all the advice I can get...


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Michael Russo said:


> Great input, Dan! Sounds like excellent retirement reading... Can use all the advice I can get...


First time I read through the series (I have now read the series 3 times...better every time!) I gave myself headaches from reading so much. Couldn't put it down. You really get drawn into the stories and the characters.

Dan


----------



## Daliman

My interests include reading, music, movies and travel. At the moment reading on e-reader most of the time. So simple to carry a variety of books. Sci fi (RA Heinlein is favourite and forsaw many tech and political trends, see the man who sold the moon and if this goes on). Also love the Martian, looking forward to his new book. Robert Sawyer great award winning Canadian sci fi author, his WWW trilogy is groundbreaking. 

Love mystery starting as a boy with Holmes now Kathy Reichs, Sue Grafton, Louise Penny. 

Historical novels that have been mentioned and Ken Follett Pillars of the Earth and the Century Trilogy. PG Woodhouse, Agatha Christie and Jane Austen.

Movies from classic screwball comedies, some like it hot, bringing up baby to sci fi, Serenity and Firefly series are favourites. 

Barcelona, Budapest, Dubrovnik (whole coast of Croatia), Rome, Paris in the last 5 yrs. We have done several home exchanges, great way to travel and see the heart of a country. Want to do a Europe river cruise and Model 3 cross Canada trip the year I retire in 2018-19.

Thanks Trev for starting this thread. Nice to get to know all of you and plan some future reading. 

Cheers Andrew


----------



## DavidQ

I retired 5 years ago, but only moved up to Germany last year, so we could be close to our son and his family. The last 2 years has been pretty hectic with multiple trips between Geneva and here in order to purchase land, choose a house and have it built and move our furniture here, etc. etc. My interests are therefore evolving.

My wife (Avril) and I are Scottish Dancers and dance regularly, albeit only once or twice a week now (since the "local" groups are both about 1:45h away in opposite directions), whereas in the Geneva area we danced 2-3 times per week. We're also teachers so also enjoy trips to weekend courses, mainly in Europe (and I still include the UK as part of that!), the USA and Canada. Some we teach, others we just take part in. We also try to keep fit by going to the local gym 3-5 times per week.

When I retired Avril said I should do a project, not realising that I would take her at her word and decide to build a car, albeit a 3-wheeler based on Moto-Guzzi motorbike mechanicals. It's a kit from the UK, and luckily didn't need too much mechanical ability (since I have none), although I do worry a bit that she (called Bluebelle) might just disintegrate into her component parts as I'm driving along one day because I've done something stupid. However we've done over 20k kms in the 2.5 years since I managed to get her registered (which was a saga in itself, since I had to do it in the UK first, then France, and then Germany). We drive her a lot locally (she does restrict the amount of shopping we can do!), enjoy spontaneous trips of 3-4 hours exploring the local area, together with longer trips of up to a week 4-5 times per year, sometimes to meeting of other 3-wheelers. Since she has no roof she's a fine weather car so we tow her for longer trips - hence my need for my Model 3 to be able to do that. She's currently in the garage up on a stand while I work on her, getting her ready for Spring.

Other than that I love dabbling in technology, so have lots of toys in the new house (blinds and electrical sockets controllable from my iPhone and I'm working on getting the lights to be controlled from there as well), as well as vacuum cleaner and window cleaner robots. I wanted to get a robot for the lawn, but it's so small that it only takes me 15mins with my Lithium-Ion lawnmower, which shares it's battery with the hedge trimmer (which doesn't need it yet) and edge trimmer.

I don't read physical books as much as I used to, but have always been a fan of "hard" science fiction (e.g. Arthur C. Clarke, Larry Niven, Eric Frank Russell), historical naval novels such as Hornblower, and thrillers such as those by Tom Clancy. When I want to read something more serious I read science articles on the web (since I was a physicist) or biographies on e.g. Leonardo da Vinci, David Attenborough, Stephen Hawkings etc.

Our son has been trying to persuade us to get a Mobile Home, and we've tried renting one a couple of times, but we're still not convinced. What we have enjoyed is meeting up with them using Bluebelle when they've gone away in their caravan.

Apart from that, we're spending time reacquainting ourselves with northern Germany, which is where we met 40 years ago, but left for the USA in 1982. We're also having to work on our German which is very rusty!

OK, enough rambling. Thanks to @TrevP for starting this thread. I'm looking forwards to getting to know you all better and sharing the adventure and excitement of owning a Model 3!

David


----------



## Badback

I retired at age 55, 18 years ago. The secret to successful retirement is to keep very busy.

I started with woodworking but had to give it up after a couple of years because my lungs did not like the dust.

I collect hobbies like boys collect marbles: photography (in a really big way), I collect cameras like a lint roller. All of my film cameras don't know how many I have) and some of the digital one, I bought in non working condition and fixed them myself. Acquired a full set of CNC machines in order to make camera parts. The camera hobby spun off into photomicrography (photos thru a microscope) and crystallography. The resulting microscope hobby led to Mycology (fungi and mushroom collecting), yes, I eat some of them.
The CNC hobby led to lapidary (shaping and polishing rocks into jewelry for the Female. I do rough cut the rocks in the CNC mill.

I also have a machine shop in a heated space in the barn, a Bridgeport mill and a Claussen lathe. The shop includes welding equipment, metal cutting stuff and a 3D printer, with the attendant bells and whistles. I like to make things.

The wood shop in the basement morphed into a framing shop for my photographs.

I have made and programmed some robots for my photo hobby, notably an automated slider for time-lapse and a motion gimbal for induced motion photos. Both have PC based GUIs that I also wrote.

I have a greenhouse and like to grow my own veggies, I also like to eat them as cooking is also a hobby of mine.

I love to travel but refuse to use airlines, so the Model≡ is a big part of my future strategy.:bluecar::blush:


----------



## Steve C

Badback said:


> I like to make things.


Understatement of the year!


----------



## Badback

Steve C said:


> Understatement of the year!


And, while we are on the subject: That glass of beer in your avatar, which is hiding the bottom of your face, probably severely disfigured from crashing your ICE car after drinking too much beer, gives me a sudden and overwhelming thirst for a glass of beer. Really, it's driving me nuts every time I see it.


----------



## DavidQ

Badback said:


> The secret to successful retirement is to keep very busy.


Wow! You obviously don't experience "I'm bored and now what am I going to do?"

David


----------



## TrevP

One more book for the list:

*Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed*
http://www.audible.com/pd/Nonfiction/Collapse-Audiobook/B00P021P9I
Amazing book on society. How the population of Easter Island declined and disappeared!


----------



## Daliman

Oh yes I didn't mention beer! Like the photo Steve, these pretzels are making me thirsty (for beer). Another book The rational optimist. A fascinating look at human history and how specialization and shared knowledge have led to science and prosperity.


----------



## JimB

I highly recommend "The Invention of Nature Alexander Von Humboldt's New World" by Andrea Wulf. He was the first environmentalist. He was the "first to see that nature is a complex and interconnected global force that does not exist for the use of humankind alone".

He was very popular in the 19th century. There are more places named for him around the world than any other person. He influenced John Muir, Thoreau and many others.

Over 200 years ago, he warned about the destruction of forests to power steam engines.

I plan to read his book - "Views of Nature"

I plan to name my Model 3 "Humboldt", so no one else use it, please. 

Now for something completely different, today January 23rd, Tesla stock hit $250. It has increased 38% since December 2nd.


----------



## Michael Russo

_*GREEN ALERT!! *_
If you have not seen this movie already, I strongly recommend you try take advantage of this opportunity or seek it a local theater near you if not in the US! This was a fascinating experience about a true story from the early sixties!! Absolute _MUST SEE! _
Enjoy!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831916739290157057


----------



## Daliman

The best movie based on a true story that I have seen this year. What an amazing cast! Fascinating how their strength and genius broke through barriers at a time when they were not kicking through glass ceilings but steel. Anyone interested in the early Nasa era in general should check out Amy Teitel Vintage Space channel on Youtube and her Twitter feed. Endless fascinating detail.


----------



## Badback

American culture seems so fascinated with sports and entertainment people that we routinely overlook those who are *truly* contributing to our civilization.

Without looking it up, can anyone name the inventor of the transistor?


----------



## Michael Russo

Take it from Elon... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834454943482408960


----------



## RickDeckard

I like Sci-Fi(ex: Foundation,Dune), Fantasy(ex:Conan), Horror(ex:The Thing, Lovecraft inspired), board games(ex:Avalon,Cyclades), card games, restaurants (for talking with friends), occasional video games (sometimes program simple ones), sometimes I also like to read about history and read archived original documents from the past which are not books but can reveal aspects of history and pieces of the puzzle that are not conveyed in history books or the media. Speaking of history I recommend a book written in 1935 :

War is a Racket








http://www.audible.com/pd/Nonfiction/War-Is-a-Racket-Audiobook/B003SRW71C
(I've not listen to the audio version though)


----------



## Michael Russo

Especially for you, @Red Sage !! Just as 'bright eyed' as you about this (1968!!) classic... 






As an aside, consider the YouTube suggestions after searching for Planet the Apes, and watching the clip:










See anything funny...? :joycat::joycat::joycat:


----------



## RatThings

Michael Russo said:


> @RatThings , well it sounds like you do need another test drive then...!
> 
> Not sure if I can help from this far away, yet I have always found the T≡SLA reps to very accommodating so I would try to see next time if you can take the car _out of the city_...
> Hopefully our dear Model ≡ will also be available for test drives within the 2nd half of the year.
> 
> Interesting info share about the music festival; I can imagine that the driving home at night bit can be challenging from a safety perspective; one can truly hope that in the future the advent of autonomous drive may help on this front!
> 
> _Rat things_? Sorry I don't know... From the pic, maybe it has something to do with kids?


No but does involve my love of science too. They're the creation of the greatest living fiction author,

"The *Rat Things* (also spelled *Rat-Things*) are genetically-engineered dog-rat hybrid cybernetic organisms from the 1992 sci-fi novel _Snow Crash_ by Neal Stephenson. ...Like other technology in Snow Crash, Rat Things are powered by a nuclear isotope power system"

It's not nice to play with mother nature! (Spoiler alert - I'm the rogue one at the end of Snow Crash that comes to the rescue.)

http://villains.wikia.com/wiki/Rat_Things_(Snow_Crash)

And yes this is topical, Stephenson's vision aligns very much with Elon's. I suggest everyone read Snow Crash and The Diamond Age if you're interested in future tech and Cryptonomicon if you're interested in code. http://www.nealstephenson.com/

If you click more info under Snow Crash on his site,

*"One of Time's 100 best English-language novels • A mind-altering romp through a future America so bizarre, so outrageous-you'll recognize it immediately*

Only once in a great while does a writer come along who defies comparison-a writer so original he redefines the way we look at the world. Neal Stephenson is such a writer and _Snow Crash_ is such a novel, weaving virtual reality, Sumerian myth, and just about everything in between with a cool, hip cybersensibility to bring us the gigathriller of the information age.

In reality, Hiro Protagonist delivers pizza for Uncle Enzo's CosoNostra Pizza Inc., but in the Metaverse he's a warrior prince.... "

Book published in 1992 mind you.


----------



## Michael Russo

RatThings said:


> No but does involve my love of science too. They're the creation of the greatest living fiction author,
> 
> "The *Rat Things* (also spelled *Rat-Things*) are genetically-engineered dog-rat hybrid cybernetic organisms from the 1992 sci-fi novel _Snow Crash_ by Neal Stephenson. ...Like other technology in Snow Crash, Rat Things are powered by a nuclear isotope power system"(...)
> And yes this is topical, Stephenson's vision aligns very much with Elon's. I suggest everyone read Snow Crash and The Diamond Age if you're interested in future tech and Cryptonomicon if you're interested in code. http://www.nealstephenson.com/
> 
> If you click more info under Snow Crash on his site,
> 
> *"One of Time's 100 best English-language novels • A mind-altering romp through a future America so bizarre, so outrageous-you'll recognize it immediately*
> (...)
> Book published in 1992 mind you.


Thank you very much, Liz, for the avatar meaning disclosure and for the reading advice! 
I will definitely consider getting the book and trust there are many on TOO who've already read it or would love to! 

(On a side note, will respond to your pm as soon as my anniversary vacation in Italy permits...)


----------



## ModFather

I just stumbled on this thread and find it fascinating and the most interesting thread on TOO. The thing I like least about Internet fora is the anonymity of the participants. It is just too easy to hide behind some screen name and avatar without ever knowing who we are as living breathing individuals. On the other hand, revealing too much about yourself on the Internet can lead to consequences that ruin lives by individuals from a dark underworld. So the best thing is a face to face at a local pub where I will buy the first round of my favorite beer, Schneider Wiesen Edel-Weisse, imported from Munich. So step right up folks to the Cyber Cafe.

About me: I am a proud tree hugging, bleeding heart, snowflake environmentalist. I try to leave the smallest footprint possible on mother earth by conserving resources with solar panels, wise use of water, efficient lighting, a PHEV car, and soon a TM3. According to the Myers-Briggs personality test, I have the rarest personality type in the US. I share this personality trait with notable figures like Thomas Jefferson, Dwight Eisenhower, Michele Obama, and.........................Elon Musk! This personality trait is also shared with some "less than notable" figures who would be embarrassing to name!

In the context of this thread, here is my contribution.

*BOOKS*
I am a YUGE fan of the Patrick O'Brian's historical novels, *Master and Commander.* This is a series of 23 paper back books known as the O'Brian Anthology. I am on my fourth reading of the entire series. The movie, Master and Commander, was loosely based on a collection of vignettes from five of the books which depicts the life aboard a British naval vessel in the 18th Century. It has often been compared to a seafaring equivalent to Bronte's *Jane Eyre*. I believe that I am a time traveler who was, in one of my previous lives, an officer on a military square rigger from some unknown country. However, in general, I prefer non-fiction to fiction. In addition I have many technical books that deal with my various professions that I often read.

*MOVIES*
Not a big fan. Good movies are few and far between in my opinion

*TELEVISION*
Golden Girls, Seinfeld, the Office, documentaries of anyone and anything, and Naked and Afraid, 
The last one may seem a bit odd so I need to explain. Early in our married lives we were pioneers in JFK's fledgling Peace Corps as an alternative service to country in lieu of Viet Nam. Our assigned country was the Kingdom of Tonga in the South Pacific. I was a school teacher and la crucera was an erstwhile nurse/widewife who delivered babies, gave inoculations, bandaged wounds, and administered medications We lived in a 10x20 thatched hut with no electricity, no running water anywhere on the island, and the nearest grocery store was 3 hours away by a 16' boat with a 1 1/2hp. outboard that belonged to the local chief. We went into town once a week on Friday for a week's worth of non-perishable groceries. The stipend for a married couple was $30 per month and eggs were $1 each just to give context. Our island was 3 miles long by 1 mile wide with three villages on it. We were constantly attacked by ants, biting flies and mosquitoes, often painfully sunburned, we ate bugs of unknown origin and sea slugs, and If I didn't spear something in the lagoon before supper we sometimes would go hungry that evening. We were not naked but we wore very little, like the locals, since our island was near the equator and the first place in the world to get the new day. Although the dialogue and situations on Naked and Afraid are often obviously scripted, we can relate to the psychological stress of facing the unknown and being self sufficient for 21 days. Our assignment was for TWO YEARS and we learned to overcome, survive, adapt, and thrive!

*HOBBIES*
I have had many hobbies throughout life and those hobbies have changed in priority during that period. Here is what occupies most of my time now in order of interest and importance.
- DOG: We are owned by a thoroughbred Havanese breed canine named Ricky Ricardo, He is 3.5 y.o., 14 pounds, very fluffy hair, hypoallergenic, highly social, clownish, athletic, high energy, and very intelligent rock star. His official AKC name is Tigerlily's Welcome to the Jungle. He was born outside of Houston, Texas. He has won many ribbons in national competitions in Conformation (adherence to the breed standard) and Obedience trials. One of his biggest days was last January when we brought home two blue ribbons in Obedience competition at the Palm Springs Kennel Club show which is one of the largest in the nation with over 3000 dogs in attendance. The Havanese breed is native to Cuba. The ancestors of the breed (the Bichon family of dogs from southern Spain and France) were introduced into Cuba around 1500 by wealthy Spanish who brought them to the "new world". The word Havanese is derived from "Havana." We spend time each day in training which we both treat as a game. Ricky is my best friend and we are amigos for life. We are interdependent and we both suffer from separation anxiety when we are apart which is not very often. La Crucera, Ricky, and I have entered into a pact whereby we will spend eternity together.







- GARDENING: I am a registered and licensed Landscape Architect and gardening is a big part of our lives. We find it therapeutic, rewarding, challenging and satisfying. We do not necessarily use "drought tolerant" plants in our very dry climate. I have devised a drip irrigation sprinkler system that waters adequately, yet efficiently. @Plantastic will understand what I am talking about. In our household, we use 1/3 the water of a typical, similar household in our water district. Here is a photo of our cottage we call home done in the English/French country cottage style. I had a MAGA sign in my window the last election cycle - Make America Green Again.







- RESIDENTIAL CONSTRUCTION: I continue to work when I want, to fulfill my desire to be creative. I have found a niche market in the Cabo San Lucas area of Mexico where I design, build, and remodel residential properties primarily for US and Canadian clients who live there part time. I speak Spanish and have my own construction crew there.
- HONORABLE MENTIONS:
-Boat: This category was at the top of my hobbies at one time, but has slipped down the list. We have our own boat, a 41 foot passagemaker trawler. She is powered by a 120hp. marinized John Deere 4cyl. Turbo diesel tractor engine. Boats may be the least environmental form of transportation at this time, but the setup I designed for my boat is extremely efficient and achieves a range that is unprecedented while still being relatively clean. I could do this because I was an executive with one of the largest commercial and recreational boat builders in the US. I was able to design and build a custom boat from the ground up. It would be like Franz designing his personal TM3 with no rules to follow. Our boat, ALOHA, is capable of a circumnavigation and that was in our plans at one time but never materialized because other priorities took precedence. The extent of our passagemaking has been from British Columbia down to Mexico.







-Cars: This category was all consuming during an earlier stage in my life, from sports cars to street rods to luxury cars, I've had them all. But now I am just looking for basic transportation that is environmentally friendly and yet futuristic looking. The TM3 will be the epitome of all the cars I have owned - the most highly advanced technologically, arguably the most beautiful, and hopefully the most problem free​
Nice to meet you all in a more personal way. I look forward to meet all you at some time in our future travels in our TM3s.


----------



## RatThings

I looked over this thread and I don't think anyone's mentioned THE Mars colonization story. From Wikipedia (because it's easy):

"The _*Mars trilogy*_ is a series of award-winning science fiction novels by Kim Stanley Robinson that chronicles the settlement and terraforming of the planet Mars through the intensely personal and detailed viewpoints of a wide variety of characters spanning almost two centuries. Ultimately more utopian than dystopian, the story focuses on egalitarian, sociological, and scientific advances made on Mars, while Earth suffers from overpopulation and ecological disaster. The three novels are _Red Mars_ (1993), _Green Mars_ (1994), and _Blue Mars_ (1996). _The Martians_ (1999) is a collection of short stories set in the same fictional universe. The main trilogy won a number of prestigious awards."
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_trilogy

It's all there, the science, politics, sociology and psychology of getting to a blank slate and the society a group of all highly educated people choose to develop. I found it fascinating when going to Mars wasn't on the table twenty years ago. Think I'll have to reread them now.


----------

